

Looking at Chaos     - mikejuk
http://www.i-programmer.info/projects/38-windows/316-looking-at-chaos.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Cross referenced to

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=804660>

submitted 23 hours ago.

